# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Himare: Vritet himarioti Aristotel Guma per motive etnike

## skampin

Vrasja në Himarë Athina: Autorët të motivuar etnikisht
Vrasja në Himarë Athina: Autorët të motivuar etnikishtHIMARE- Banorët e Himarës kanë bllokuar aksin kombëtar Vlorë- Sarandë, në zonën e Himarës që prej orës 22:00 të mbrëmjes së djeshme. Një orë pasi një bashkëqytetar i tyre u gjet i vdekur në dalje të Himarës për në drejtim të Vlorës. Viktima Aristotel Guma, 35 vjec ka qenë duke udhëtuar me motorr kur është përplasur nga një makinë tip Audi 3 me ngjyrë gri dhe pa targa. Aksi u lirua vetëm sot paradite në orën 11. 00, pas negociatave mes policisë së shtetit me banorët.  Në mbrëmje vjen edhe reagimi zyrtar i Athinës që nëpërmjet një deklarate dënon sulmin dhe shton se autorët e kësaj ngjarje mund të kenë qënë të motivuar etnikisht.

Reagon Athina: Autorët të motivuar etnikisht
Në lidhje me vrasjen e 35-vjecarit Aristotel Guma ka ardhur edhe reagimi i Ahtinës zyrtare, e cila dënon vrasjen. Nëpërmjet një deklarate të zëdhënësit të ministrit të Jashtëm të Greqisë, deklarohet se personat që kanë kryer vrasjen kanë qënë të motivuar etnikisht.

Në deklaratën e publikuar në faqen zyrtare të ministrisë së Jashtme greke, theksohet se ngjarje të tilla janë të papranueshme dhe nuk bëjnë gjë tjetër vecse nxisin tensione etnike.

Më tej në reagimin grek, thuhet se ngjarje të tilla dëmtojnë marrëdhëniet mes dy vendeve dhe se duhet të dënohen nga e gjithë shoqëria.


Bllokohet aksi
Banorët kanë bllokuar me gurë rrugën që prej orës 22:00 të mbrëmjes së të entjes duke mos lejuar lëvizjet e automjeteve në kët aks që lidh gjithë zonën e bregdetit jugor.

Afër vendit ku është gjetur motori banorët kanë vendosur një parullë me germa në greqisht ku kërkojnë drejtësi, pasi sipas tyre vrasja e 35 vjecarit ka qenë e qëllimshme. Ata thonë se nuk do të lejojnë të kalojë asnjë makinë deri në përfundim të varrimit të të riut. Ceremonia është caktuar për në orën 12.00. Bllokimi i aksit ka shkaktuar rradhë të makinave deri në 3 km dhe irritimin e turistëve të cilët u detyruan të kalojnë natën jashtë, të kthehen mbrapsht ose të lënë makinat dhe të vazhdojnë rrugën në këmbë.

Në orën 13.00 të ditës së sotme korrespondenti i NEWS24 informoi dhe për një tentativë tjetër të mbylljes së aksit rrugor nga banorët, por pas negociatave aksi është liruar. Gazetari Enrik Mehmeti flet për një situatë të tensionuar mes turistëve që janë të bllokuar prej disa orësh në këtë aks, banorëve. Flitet dhe për situata të tensionuara mes banorëve dhe policisë, teksa kjo e fundit po tregohet e kujdesshme për të mos nxitur incidente më të rënda.
Ngjarja
Nga dëshmitë mësohet vrasja ka zanafillën paraditen e së enjtes kur viktima është konfliktuar me autorët, nga qyteti i Vlorës, pasi 35 vjecari kishte folur greqisht. Sherri ka vazhduar gjatë pasdites, për të degjenuar më pas, ( gjithnjë sipas banorëve) në vrasjen e të riut.

Sipas deshmitarëve makina ka përplasur 35 vjecarin që po udhëtonte me një motor ndaj një shtylle dhe më pas e ka marrë zvarrë motorin disa metra më tutje. Autorët janë larguar nga vendi i ngjarjes dhe kanë hyrë në një rrugë dytësore, ku dhe janë ndaluar nga policia. Policia thotë se ka ndaluar 7 persona, nga qyteti i Vlorës si të përfshirë në vdekjen e 35 vjecarit, ndërsa nuk ka dhënë ende një version të saktë të ngjarjes, por shton se vazhdojnë hetimet. Emrat e personave të ndaluar janë: Aleksandër Lavdosh Gjokaj, 21 vjeç, banues në Vlorë, i padënuar më parë. Bledar Engjëll Meminaj, 22 vjeç, banues banues në Vlorë, i padënuar më parë. Andi Petrit Kotorri , 25 vjeç, banues në Vlorë, i padënuar më parë. Juxhin Mentor Mustafaraj, 23 vjeç, banues në Tiranë, i padënuar më parë. Dijon Gjolek Bushi, 19 vjeç, banues në Vlorë, i padënuar më parë. Fabjon Fatosh Jahaj, 21 vjeç, banues në Vlorë, i padënuar më parë. Endrit Zeqir Salataj, 22 vjeç, banues në Vlorë, i padënuar më parë. Si dhe është shpallur në kërkim policor shtetasi: Ilir Muka.
Banorët kanë kërkuar drejtësi dhe thonë se nëse nuk plotësohen kërkesat e tyre kërcënojnë me bllokim sërish të aksit rrugor. Ende nuk dihen detajet e kërkesave të banorëve.
DESHMITARI
Rreth orës 21. 00 mësuam se një i ri është aksidentuar. Me një banor tjetër e nxorëm nga motorri për ta dërguar në spital. Rrugës për në spital 35 vjecari kishte vdekur. Kur u kthyem, rreth orës 22.00 gjetëm rrugën të bllokuar nga banorët. Në rrugë ishin dhe gra e fëmijë." - tregon një banor për NEWS24.
Dëshmitari thotë se banorët protestojnë pasi policia nuk mori masa për ti siguruar jetën.
Ai tregon se mes turistëve që kanë kaluar natën në rrugë ishin dhe gra dhe fëmijë si dhe një familje nga Maqedonia. Banorët thonë se nuk do të lirojnë rrugën deri në orën 12.00 kur të bëhet varrimi i të riut thotë dëshmitari në një intervistë për NEWS24
(s.g/m.a/BalkanWeb)
Lidhje te tjera
Vrasja, kryepeshkopi Anastas thirrje për gjakftohtësi
Berisha ne KM kalon në heshtje incidentin

----------


## juanito02

Qe e duan nje dru te tille ata palo himarjote qe jane te shitur te greku e qe e quajne himaren greqi e duan.
Ja ku erdhi dita se boll na cane ****** me tabela greke, e me megalidhe te qelbur greke.
Kush ka qene ne Himare e ka pare kapadaillekun e ca pocaqive shqipo qe urrejne cdo gje shqiptare bile edhe gopin e semes vet nga kane dale se duan. 
Ta marin vesh mire grekofilet qe himara ka qene e do jete e jona dhe skane pune as qeveria greke as parlamentaret greke qe shkojne aty si ne shpi te tyre.
Ta marri vesh dhe Athina zytrare qe ky vend ka zot e ku krimbat e tyre qe kane ketu i shkelim me kembe sa here te duam.

----------


## SKRAPARI

mos e ngaterroni kete pune. kjo eshte thjesht nje sherr ordiner nga ato sherret qe ndodhin perdite ne shqiperi. kur ka sherre dikush edhe do vritet. rendesi kate kapet ai qe e ka bere vrasjen; dhe te shifet nese eshte aksident apo vrasje. duhet te flase ligji jo emocionet si puna e atij priftit grek janollatosi.

----------


## juanito02

Po kur qenka sherr banal ca leshin do djallnullatosi?
Po qeveria greke ca leshin do
Po filogreket qe bllokojne rrugen ca leshin duan
Pse i thone policise sone sju njohim po duam policine greke ketu.
Ore duhen vene pikat mbi I atje se boll na e bene greqi himaren tone.

----------


## alnosa

> Po kur qenka sherr banal ca leshin do djallnullatosi?
> Po qeveria greke ca leshin do
> Po filogreket qe bllokojne rrugen ca leshin duan
> Pse i thone policise sone sju njohim po duam policine greke ketu.
> Ore duhen vene pikat mbi I atje se boll na e bene greqi himaren tone.


Sepse njerzve i pelqen me shume ajo perkrahje qe i jep Athina .Eshte gje 'e zgjuar' greqia i genjen njerezit me karamele .Si i thone jua merr kalane nga brenda dhe jo vetem himarjotet por shumica behen copa per greqine.Shteti jone i dashur nuk jua ka pare ndonje here deren himarjoteve per problemet qe kane ,kurse 'zonja'Athine i rri tek koka .

----------


## PINK

Vertete po Athina c'do ne Himare? Po keto tufat e deleve pse kane bllokuar rrugen, c'a do zgjidhin ashtu? Une te jem si Berisha, i shperndaj n'sekonde idjotat, e le te ankohet Athina. Ka menyra te tjera per t'u vene drejtesia.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Sepse njerzve i pelqen me shume ajo perkrahje qe i jep Athina .Eshte gje 'e zgjuar' greqia i genjen njerezit me karamele .Si i thone jua merr kalane nga brenda dhe jo vetem himarjotet por shumica behen copa per greqine.Shteti jone i dashur nuk jua ka pare ndonje here deren himarjoteve per problemet qe kane ,kurse 'zonja'Athine i rri tek koka .


i ka ndejt sepse vershonin parate e evropit, cuce  :shkelje syri: 

tani qe i bje me shit ishujt per ruset dhe kinezet, ndoshta sdo kene me byce per ti ndejtur afer,

por Bberisha e ka mesuar, qe neqse do te rrije ne pushtet, duhet te fleje me grekofonet e amerikes.

anyway, 

kjo gje sdo zgjase edhe shume, sa te forcoheni ju amerikanet e shqiperise

apo jo?

 :arushi:

----------


## djaliepirotas

Greqise, per te larguar mendjen e popullit vella grek nga problemet ekonomike, i duhet spostimi i vemendjes. Dhe ne keto dite te nxehta gushti, kur shumica e grekeve te vjeter e te ri vine ne Shqiperi per te festuar 15 Gushtin...ska rast me te mire per kete mesele. 
Kryqi ne Aliko, incident ne Himare, bllokim aksin Himare - Sarande, Janullatosi ne mes, Ministria e jashtme Greke jane vetem fillimi i asaj qe Athina zyrtare ka kohe qe derdh parate lume tek "vorio epirotet " qofshin grek apo shqiptar. 
Edhe une epirotas jam por sjam tunduar nga kjo grishje greke. As une as Lefter Cipa se kemi pranuar pensionin grek.
Krahas Telenews le ta ndjekim hap pas hapi situaten, vetem qeveria te mos shqetesohet.
PS: e dini si thone ata mo? Tepeleni, Tepeleni, pale elines tha jeni...Mos e dhente zoti qe nga Aks rrugor te na behet Trekendesh se vjen e zmadhonet dhe nis qe nga Leskoviku e shkon nde Vlore.

----------


## agas

Policia le te veproje mbi shkelsit e ligjit.Askush ska te drejte te shkele rregullat dhe ligjet e shtetit shqiptar.Askush ska te drejte te bllokoje rruget per nje aksident automobilistik.Edhe Janullatos me mire te shikoje punet e perendise se me ato te njerezise ka kush merret.Shteti grek ska pse te perzihet ne keto ceshtje qe jane ceshtje qe i perkasin shtetit shqiptar.Ne kete rast,pales greke i duhet dhene pergjigja e duhur se po fut hunden aty ku nuk i takon.Himara ka qene eshte dhe do te jete pjese e teritoreve shqiptare.

----------


## alnosa

> i ka ndejt sepse vershonin parate e evropit, cuce 
> 
> tani qe i bje me shit ishujt per ruset dhe kinezet, ndoshta sdo kene me byce per ti ndejtur afer,
> 
> por Bberisha e ka mesuar, qe neqse do te rrije ne pushtet, duhet te fleje me grekofonet e amerikes.
> 
> anyway, 
> 
> kjo gje sdo zgjase edhe shume, sa te forcoheni ju amerikanet e shqiperise
> ...


Jo ti mire e ke ,shesim dhe ne himaren se goxha borxhe kemi nuk jemi mangut .Ca ta shesim ne japim falas se kemi toke e det plot . :djall i fshehur:

----------


## shitesi

Po ky eshte kulmi mo.Cdo athina me qytetaret shqiptar apo meqense shperndan pensione 400 euro kujton se ata qe jetojne aty jane grek.Himariotet Shqiptar kane lindur e Shqiptar do mbesin sado euro te kete hedhur athina.Shume shpejt do priten pensionet dhe te shohim sa grek do kete himara.
Te papare jane nje aksident e kthyen ne incident diplomatik popopopo.
Ky personi nuk eshte grek fare dhe ata direkt not proteste.Po me qindra raste te vrasjeve dhe keqtrajtimeve qe kane bere ata plehra me shqiptaret nuk i kane pare?
Para se te blejne nuk e shohin kta plehra sa lek kane ne xhep?!!Zero...bile jane ne borxhe me ne per kto gjera deri ne germaz.

----------


## illyrian rex

Bravo per djemt e Vlores, nese ka qene motivi ai qe dyshohet...

Duhet t'iu tregohen dhembet ketyre sahanlepirsave. Keta shqiptare te shitur jane dyfish me plehra se vet gayrekt...

----------


## TetovaMas

Nese ka qene motivi ai i cili dyshohet krenohem me shqipetaret e Shqiperise . Nje nga nje duhet likfiduare keto plehra greke nga Shqiperia . Ky raste nese ka qene aksidente ,atehere per c'do dite te shpresojme te ndodhe nga nje aksidente i tille ku humbin jeten plehrat greke.

SHQIPERIA E SHQIPETAREVE .

----------


## shigjeta

Ky eshte provokim i hapur i Greqise. Kjo eshte menyra me e mire per te hequr vemendjen nga situata ne te cilen ndodhet. Por duket, sado keq te jete ekonomia greke, do gjenden gjithmone te ardhura per te financuar veprime antishqiptare. 

Shpresoj qe himarjotet te kuptojne se ne nje periudhe afatgjate te ardhurat nga turizmi nuk mund te krahasohen me pensionet greke. Kjo eshte periudha me e mire per te terhequr edhe nga destinacioni i turizmit grek.

----------


## nitro

po kur kendojne greket ne mes te athines per  zorret e shqiptareve  apo torturat e te rinjve shqiptare duke i fyer atdheun apo vrasjete nga vete policia greke vecse se jane shqiptare apo mjeket qe skane ofruar ndihme kur jane paraqitur te plagosur shqiptare vecse jane shqiptare apo i harrojne ata keto pretendojne se kane diplomaci porse tregojne mediokritetin e  tyre te dobet qe nje kalama e kupton
 nuk na dashkan policine shqiptare po dashkan ate greke pederasti janollatos na reagoka perseri thuaj se eshte vet djalli per sherre dhe konflite etnike duan te sjellin nje 97` te dyte mortja qe su bie legenave po skane nga te vene se u eshte ngushtuar fyti e hedhin me shkelma si kurvat e lodhura
te isha si berisha i kisha var per koqesh te paret janullatosin me bollanon qe eshte problemi kryesor ne shqiperi me gjithe ata legenat e pbdnj-se
vertete sherre e aksidente ndodhin kudo por ketu jemi shqiperi e jo e jo ne prostituten greqi
shpresoj qe mediat tona te bejne nje kronike duke mos mbrojtur krimin sepse ajo mbi te gjitha seshte e pranueshme porse te reagojne per ceshtjen e integritetit tone dhe qe askush ska te drejte te fuse hundet ne punet e tjetrit ashtu sic ne nuk kemi folur per floririn qe na kane marre edhe per shqiptaret qe ndodhen deri ne livadhja te greqise afer me athinen rreth 150 km 
sepse kemi me shume vend ne per te folur kundra tyre e jo keta pedet qe u gjezdisin grate nate per nate pallohen me shqiptarët 
mos u krruaj me ujkun moj dhelper greqi se mbetesh me barre 10 here
hahhahahahahhahaha

----------


## smokkie

Une propozoj shkopa gome dhe gaz lotesjelles per te leruar rrugen.
 :terroristi:

----------


## drenicaku

Po greku sa shqipetar i vrau,dhe vazhdon ti vras per shkak te urrejtejes qe kan ndaj shqipetarve.

----------


## drague

ai bollano do tredhur prej koqeve.
kur nuk ke shtet(b...)fryhet greku

----------


## mesuesi_1

po sikur greket ta kene krijuar vete kete aksident ...?! nje menyre per te hapur frontin me Shqiperine duke qene se ajo puna e ujrave nuk i shkoi ashtu sic e donin ata .....

----------


## skampin

Ça shtet leshi qe kemi ne eshte per te vene duart ne koke.vritet nje njeri dhe del katuni dhe bllokon rrugen a thua se e kane fajin turistat. krietar billano deklaron te nderpresi sezonin turistik a thua se e ka prone private bregun detit ne himare,kurse shteti grek na del me deklarata per rishikim te marredhenieve dypaleshe,kurse ky pederi janullatos nuk shikon punet e kishes por do meret dhe me ato te policise.

----------

